# Barramundi



## spork (Jul 29, 2010)

My first experience with it was, of course, as al fresco fish 'n chips at Sydney's quay across from the Opera House.  About three years ago, they first appeared at an American mass supermarket chain as very thin, white, frozen fillets about a foot long.  Although infrequent, I continue to see them in the seafood case.  Yesterday, at an upscale market, I saw thick fillets maybe two feet long, white with dark patches of flesh, advertised as "barramundi, fresh, wild caught in U.S.A."  The fishmonger knew this fish to be native to Australia, and agreed with me that it was probably not wild caught.

Does anyone know this fish?  Perhaps a recipe?


----------



## MSC (Jul 29, 2010)

I've only had it once in a restaurant and can't remember if it was steamed or sauteed, and whichever, thought it 'okay'.
But I did get some info on it from somebody I knew in the wholesale fish biz, who first said that it, like many other fish, aren't necessarily the fish you thought you ordered in the resto.
He said the barramundi has multiple species and mislabeled on purpose by various sellers.  He thought the way it's best prepared is in thailand, so you might want to check out their recipes.


----------



## Australis Aquaculture (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello, Spork!

I work for Australis Aquaculture, the company that has popularized the introduction of Barramundi in the United States. I would have to agree with you and your fishmonger that the Barramundi you saw, native to the waters of Australia and southeast Asia, was not wild caught (paraticularly because it said it was the US). 

Depending on where you live, there are many national retailers carrying our sustainably raised Barramundi in their freezer section. Whole Foods in particular does carry wild caught from southeast Asia. 

Barramundi is a very mild, sweet and buttery white fish with loads of benefical omega-3's. It's very versatile and you can find a variety of recipes.

We hope that helps!

To good food and good health!


----------

